

Tiny Code - edw519
http://kmkeen.com/tiny-code/index.html

======
cesare
Thanks to the author and to the submitter.

Some of these are really works of art.

I especially love TinyScheme (BTW, did you know that it is embedded in the
iPhoneOS?).

~~~
flatline
I thought Joy was pretty cool too, have never seen mention of it before. So
many shiny things to play with, so little time...

~~~
stefano
There is another implementation of Joy, targeting the Parrot VM:
<http://wiki.github.com/TiMBuS/fun>

------
cturner
To get hedgehog lisp compiling under OSX, I did this:

    
    
        tar zxvf hedge*
        cd hedge*
        mkdir o
        cd o
        TARGET_PATH=$HOME/opt
        [[ -d $TARGET_PATH ]] || mkdir $TARGET_PATH
        ../configure BSD $TARGET_PATH
        vim ../hh_common.h +69 # change to #include <sys/wait.h>
        make
    

If anyone knows how to get it to do STDIN please let me in.

------
efsavage
Simplicity and minimalism are independent concepts. To use the author's
example, converting 100 lines of linear code to 12 3-line functions is making
things shorter (minimalist), and almost certainly is making it more
interesting and fun, but also less simple and therefore more difficult to
understand.

------
jcw
I wish I could upvote this twice. I love minimal/tiny languages.

------
davidw
Oh, that's me! Hecl is pretty small - it even runs on old cell phones with
Midp 1.0 profiles. At least the smallest version of it does. The core itself
is pretty small too.

------
keenerd
Wow. I ignore HN (and my traffic logs) for a day and look what I miss.

Glad you guys like it!

------
jamongkad
Why isn't SQLite a part of this list?

~~~
smanek
Everything there is an implementation of a full (i.e., turing complete)
programming language. SQL is not Turing Complete (at least not without non-
standard recursion extensions, if memory serves).

~~~
jsrn
> non-standard recursion extensions

WITH RECURSIVE queries are part of the SQL 99 standard.

